# How Do I Edit a gif or jpeg?



## ggg202 (May 9, 2008)

Issue: How Do I Edit a gif or jpeg?

I use Microsoft "Expressions Studio" of which includes: "blend", "design", 

"media", and Web editor. I have purchased many templates of which requires 

that I use a program called Adobe photo shop, which is astronomically 

expensive.

What I'm trying to do is (edit a gif or jpeg) replacing the text or logo 

that's on top of a rectangular shape such as a banner. I need to figure out 

how to break apart (ungroup) this bitmap or JPEG so that I may replace it 

with my own logo. My e-mail address is: [email protected]


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Try *THE GIMP* It's free


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

or Paint.NET (in my signature below)


----------

